# The Pencil tool.



## axes2t2 (Jul 26, 2012)

*The MS Paint Pencil tool.*

Show off your *ms paint pencil tool* masterpiece.

*i.imgur.com/2l0Lm.jpg


----------



## aaruni (Jul 26, 2012)

you didn't specify the hardware. For eg: i have a wacom tablet. If i use that, and someone else uses mouse and yet someone else uses trackpad, then what? Or is it just a display thread?


----------



## theserpent (Jul 27, 2012)

aaruni said:


> you didn't specify the hardware. For eg: i have a *wacom tablet*. If i use that, and someone else uses mouse and yet someone else uses trackpad, then what? Or is it just a display thread?



You shoudn't have told this .
you could have used it.And Axe's would be shocked


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 27, 2012)

Can we use the paintbrush in Photoshop? Pretty please?


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2012)

I was trying to upload my picture. But, it failed/
I thought only the avatar/profile picture are in error, but every image upload is in/


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 27, 2012)

Photoshop mein kuch toh hoga naa freehand type tool.

just do it


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I was trying to upload my picture. But, it failed/
> I thought only the avatar/profile picture are in error, but every image upload is in/


Use IMGUR.com


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 28, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/IeLvz.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 28, 2012)

That is good


----------



## Flash (Jul 28, 2012)

ico said:


> Use IMGUR.com



That's a good trick 

*i.imgur.com/EQASS.png

Made entirely by pencil tool in mspaint


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2012)

I expected axes2t2 to draw her(?) first pic a cat....cow?!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 28, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> I expected axes2t2 to draw her(?) first pic a cat....cow?!!!



Before working on a master piece you have to first master the pieces.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 28, 2012)

So you are mastering cows.later you'll draw your master piece which is going to be a cat.goood  And your cow is really nice. And kl@w-24's pic also super


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 28, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Before working on a master piece you have to first master the pieces.



++100


----------



## aaruni (Jul 28, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Before working on a master piece you have to first master the pieces.



Brilliant Quote!


----------



## mrintech (Jul 28, 2012)

As of now I can create this only:

*i.imgur.com/xt1Yt.png



Kl@w-24 said:


> *i.imgur.com/IeLvz.jpg



Great


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 22, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/haElZ.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 22, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/lFpv7.png


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Before working on a master piece you have to first master the pieces.



Awesome quote. I just came here to admire this particular quote.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks darling *blows kiss*

You can have my shark.

*i.imgur.com/n6fub.jpg


----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2012)

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/584/116937f884224dde8461507.png
The Wallcrawler


----------



## aaruni (Nov 6, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Before working on a master piece you have to first master the pieces.



mastered the pieces yet?
so when can we expect a cat from you ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Not yet.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2012)

this is like mspaintadventures. 

Cool thread. I shall post my draft soon.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 10, 2012)

here is a picture of an elephant i learnt to draw in school. NOT from the drawing teacher. 

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/795/elephant.gif

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## furious_gamer (Dec 11, 2012)

^^ So where's the elephant?


----------



## digitfan (Dec 11, 2012)

*s14.postimage.org/4on61gjdt/image.jpg
image sharing


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 11, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ So where's the elephant?



what do you see?


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 12, 2012)

@digitfan: put some pants on that guy, everything is visible.


----------



## lywyre (Dec 12, 2012)

Bookmarking this thread


----------



## Anorion (Dec 12, 2012)

buddha one is cool


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 13, 2012)

@Anorion: where is buddha?


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @Anorion: where is buddha?


post#10


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 13, 2012)

^sorry


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bird,don't know which one though 

*i.imgur.com/3Zd8p.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 16, 2013)

it is also a dog face which have red ear. Nice


----------



## Flash (Jan 16, 2013)

*c2blogimages.cognizant.com/blogs/4724/d/files/2008/02/i1.JPG


----------

